# Is she done pigging???



## henryhereford (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope you all can help me. My gilt gave birth last evening!  This is her first litter from a first time boar as well. She went into labor around 4 pm and by 5:30 there were 6 pigs on the ground, all alive. We've been leaving her alone as she is very antsy with us in the barn. We checked on her at 9 and she was still breathing very hard and shivering, by then one piglet had died, (he was the runt and we suspect he was stepped on). At 10 we checked on her and saw one blob of afterbirth. A good piggy friend of ours thinks she will still have some more but as of this morning there are still only the 5. She has gotten up and drank some water and her little ones seem to be doing great and all have been seen nursing. She is calmer but still breathing hard, just not shaking and shivering anymore. Our friend says it can take up to 24 hours for a gilt to be totally done. What do you all think? This seems like a small litter but we are all newbies here! Thanks for your help!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Get your long gloves on your gonna need to go in and reach around could have a breach one our first time gilt and first time watching pigs be born from one of our own she took about 8 hours to have 10 and around the 21st or 22nd hour she had a dead still born one but we reached in and pulled 6 of the 10 cause she was having problems with them and then she closed up so we thought she was done and the next night out came a still born one


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I would suggest not sticking your hands up your pig. We've had hundreds of sows and farrowed for years and I've never needed to do that. Sticking your hands up there is a good way to introduce infection into the sow and kill her. I've known of several people who've done that with very bad results.

Sows have two uteruses. I have had sows that birth one and then long after that birth the second. Typically they do the full birthing within just four or six hours but 24 hours is not unheard of and we had one sow, Mouse, who when she had her first litter did the two uteruses 14 days apart. I've never seen that extreme before or since. She continued to be a great sow for years, giving more normal farrowings.

I would leave things alone and keep your hands in your pockets.


----------



## henryhereford (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh thank you so much! The last thing I want to do is try and stick my hand in there, i'd def call a vet if it came to that. (she's so nervous that I don't think i'd live if I tried this anyway) there was a blob of what I think is afterbirth which she has cleaned up already. I don't know if there was a 2nd afterbirth that I didn't see or not. The is laying down somewhat comfortably but shivering and shaking now. She's not breathing heavy like she was yesterday. She has been up to drink but hasn't eaten yet today. She is nursing the piglets and talking to them. I think i'm going to let nature take its course. I had heard that if they have eaten an afterbirth that means they are done. You you know if that's true or an old wives tale? Thanks you guys! I've also heard if they have birthing fever that they need calcium? Will this pass in a few days or should I go and get some calcuim? And how exactly do you get calciumm to pig? I don't think i've seen it at farm suppy stores?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Walter putting your hand into a sow is a last resort option.

bigmudder pigs are born breach all the time, several in each litter, often more.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope everything turns out alright. I would be worried to death! Good luck!!!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

My pig shuddered after giving birth. First timer but didn't cause a problem although I was worried, too. My mom who is a human doctor said its probably just contractions to shrink her uterus. If she is up, eating, drinking and nursing its probably ok. (unless someone else says different)

Also, don't worry if she is bleeding a little for the next two weeks. she has alot of goop to get out of her uterus. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## henryhereford (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Momma seems to be doing just fine! Very content with her babies. I think I worry more than she does! I've been a mental case for the last week. I'll post a pic of the babies!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

I always do it if i think there is a problem never had ond sow or gilt die or get sick from it

I even watched them cut open a pig which to me is a huge no no and waste of money since there is only like a 1 out of 10 change the sow will live after words (this one died)

But i guess it would be all in preference id rather pull a suck pig then give the sow more stress than needed and thats always worked good for us other people like nature to run through but to me i have $1000 worth of pigs or more in there and a sow that brings me that twice a year im gonna do what i need to do to make sure she lives and the pigs get a good start i dont have high numbers of sows or gilts so if one dies thats a min of $2000 down the drain that year 

But thats how i look at it im in it for money made not spent or lost


----------



## henryhereford (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh I totally understand where you're coming from bigmudder. I am just WAY too inexperienced to have the courage to try pulling a pig. I think i'd do more harm than good trying it. Thank you all for your advice! I love this site because I get so many points of view and they are all very helpfull


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Those babies are gorgeous!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

What a pretty litter and momma from what I can see of her is also very pretty.

I rearranged a piglet with both of my sows this past month. First time ever with hogs, many times with cows, goats and horses. If you do it very cleanly you are not likely to cause problems.


----------

